# Slow Speed Grinders???



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone bought a slow speed grinder lately and if so what did you get and where???  I was thinking of picking another one up for my outside shed. I will be putting the smaller lathe out there to spin sometihings on those nice days and thought of adding a grinder to sharpen tools instead of running to the basement shop all the time. 

I noticed that Woodcraft has stopped selling the ever popular slow speed grinder that I think we all have in our shops. I picked up a Delta VS one from Lowes because they are discontinueing them and have them on clearance and it was a piece of c---. Vibrated and was as noisy as a jet plane.


----------



## lapdog (Mar 27, 2010)

Are you sure Woodcraft has stopped selling their approx. $109 slow-speed grinder?  While they did not have any in my local Woodcraft store, I purchased one from the Woodcraft website in late January.


----------



## lapdog (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=21979

It appears as if the Woodcraft slow speed grinder might now only be available as part of the sharpening package 21979.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2010)

lapdog said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=21979
> 
> It appears as if the Woodcraft slow speed grinder might now only be available as part of the sharpening package 21979.


 
Well that is a bad link. something in there that is not computer friendly.  Maybe some local stores are selling off the display models. They are not listed in the catalog any more and I can not find them on line in their catalog.


----------



## Fred (Mar 27, 2010)

Woodcraft management states that, "The grinder is not available from their warehouse at this time since the Chinese company that supplied the grinder has ceased production and is now out of business. Woodcraft advises that a new supplier will be online and stock should be replenished after April or early May at the latest."

If you go to the link stated above and READ THE ANNOUNCEMENT you will see that the new grinder package will ship *AFTER 04/08/2010*. The proper Woodcraft product ID is #148382. 

My local store in Atlanta currently has five of the slow speed grinders in stock if anyone is interested and I believe the pricing is around $109.00 or so.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 27, 2010)

If you look around or wait for a sale you can get the two speed (Hi / Lo)grinder from woodcraft for the same price!!


----------



## themartaman (Mar 28, 2010)

Grizzly tools has a good one similar to tormek for less money. Been using one for a year.


----------



## Padre (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the Grizzly wet grinder and the Woodcraft slow speed grinder.  I like them both, and both haven't given me any problems.


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 28, 2010)

I got the porter cable vs at Lowes and its working great for me. Gives you more options having the VS.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2010)

bubbatww said:


> I got the porter cable vs at Lowes and its working great for me. Gives you more options having the VS.


 
If you bought the porter cable why did you not buy the Delta that they were clearing out for $118. Porter cable is Delta and Dewalt and a whole bunch of other compinies rolled into one. Porta cable grinders are now made in China.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell us which brand named dry/wet bench grinders not made in China today?


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 29, 2010)

John T,
I got a better deal than that!!! I was asking the guy some questions about the 6 and 8 inch and they had put the wrong price tags on them so I got the 8" for the 6" inch price..SO that and the spend 50.00 or more and got 10.00 off coupon. I believe I paid around 80.00 but that was right after Christmas when I got it dont quite remember the final price.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 1, 2010)

Not sure if this helps or not, but Woodcraft just posted a 6" VS grinder for $60.  Add a couple of blanks and you can get free freight too if you spend $75...FYI.  Here is the link:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020969/23493/6-inch-Variable-Speed-Bench-Grinder-with-Light.aspx


----------



## Wildman (Apr 1, 2010)

That grinder looks a lot like the Ryobi 6”, single speed grinder 3400 RPM, Home Depot sells for $45.00. 

I was looking at the Ryobi 8” grinder they sell for $65.00 today. That has a 3 AMP motor, think that comes out almost ½ hp.  Since VS not important to me, might consider getting that grinder if had ¾ HP.  Ryobi 6” bench grinder on same shelf.

I also looked at Porter-Cable 8” VS bench grinder at Lowes couple of days ago. 

Not sure how either the Woodcraft 6” or Porter-Cable 8” VS bench grinders can be called slow speed. 

The single speed Ryobi 8” bench grinder seems like the better buy because does not involve shipping.  If there is a problem can go to the store for exchange or refund.


----------



## louisbry (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/Pr...23493&ss=a858512c-5866-4872-9a74-75e75df3692e


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2010)

The thing about the Woodcraft grinder that I remember, was that it came with two white Aluminum oxide wheels. (worth $60 alone).


----------



## Wildman (Apr 2, 2010)

I went through bench grinder manufacturer database ended up at one of those websites that list grinders made in China. Found one 8” grinder that said it came with white wheels. The illustration did not show white wheels. 

That Woodcraft 6” grinder is a close out deal and might not be available at all stores.  So you will be paying shipping and buying some friable (white, pink, or blue) wheels for that grinder eventually. If it is, a lemon will pay to ship back.

I can buy that Ryobi 8” grinder here, with sales tax would run me $69.52. Ordering white wheels, (60 & 100 grit) would run me another $49.97 from sharpeningsupplies.com.  So could have an 8” grinder for $119.49 or less if only ordered one friable wheel instead of two. If it turns out to be a lemon can take it back to the store for exchange or refund. 

Not hung up on the Ryobi grinder, trying to make a point of buying something close to home. Beats paying shipping fees back to vendor or manufacturer, and or restocking fees.


----------



## larryc (Apr 12, 2010)

I too was thinking about a VS grinder to sharpen my lathe gouges when I realized I already have a variable speed motor - my lathe.
I have the WorkSharp 3000 but even with the see-thru wheel it is not easy to sharpen gouges and if I try to sharpen them on top of the wheel I still can't see where the gouge meets the wheel.
I have seen most of the jigs for sharpening gouges and they all look like "Rube Goldberg" contraptions to me.
I screwed a 3/4" oak board on the face plate, band sawed and sanded it round and applied self-stick 120 grit sandpaper to the wheel and it's right up there where I can see what's going on.
A little touch up with a diamond sharpening hone and it's sharp again.


----------



## dankc908 (Apr 13, 2010)

I bought my 2-speed grinder at PSI and am very happy with it.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/GRIND2X.html


----------



## themartaman (Apr 14, 2010)

The wolverine jig works great with a bench grinder. Nick Cook woodturner told me about it and it is quick and simple. Larry N4KNQ


----------

